# Who said Crappie eggs were good 2 eat?



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

I tried cooking some crappie eggs and got burned when the oil popped. I Is there a secret to cooking them? These didn't have much flavor.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Steve, don't you have a cat?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sunbeam said:


> Steve, don't you have a cat?


LOL!!!!!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> Steve, don't you have a cat?


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

LOL.....sorry you got burnt but that is pretty funny.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Put them in a dehydrator for a while and then use them for catfish bait.

Matt


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

I'll bet I won't cook anymore of them lol. My wife did have a cat Sunbeam, but my dog ate it. { GOOD BOY! ** I meant to say .. it was a terrible loss.


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

olsteve said:


> I'll bet I won't cook anymore of them lol. My wife did have a cat Sunbeam, but my dog ate it. { GOOD BOY! ** I meant to say .. it was a terrible loss.


Funny stuff


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Let's see if he will eat grindle?




Man it succulent fish olsteve, leave it hanging 3 days before frying, LOL!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Steve, Do you want my recipe for roast **** or possum and sweet taters?
My wife has some good recipes for Asian delightful like fish head soup, squid ink pudding, shrimp row paste or deep fried chicken feet.

Goggle " A Cajun Family Recipes Collection." If there ain't a way to cook it in that 10,000 recipes you probably should not be eating it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

"My wife has some good recipes for Asian delightful like fish head soup, squid ink pudding, shrimp row paste or deep fried chicken feet."

Goggle " A Cajun Family Recipes Collection." If there ain't a way to cook it in that 10,000 recipes you probably should not be eating it.[/QUOTE]

And we thought olsteve was being gross!


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

> Goggle " A Cajun Family Recipes Collection." If there ain't a way to cook it in that 10,000 recipes you probably should not be eating it.


HAHAHA, ive got family in Lake Charles, and its true, as long as theres a ditch on the side of the road, there aint nobody goin hungry in Louisiana! lol


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

don't add grease,, scramble the sukas! I can load you up on catfish eggs if you want them ,,, lol


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

In Dexter GA a small town near here, there is an annual arts and crafts festival called "Possum Hollow" that started in 1976. That year I did try one spoonful of possum stew. It ended up on the ground. I cooked a **** on the smoker at my hunting club about 20 years ago and it was actually not bad. I guess I have tried some pretty stange stuff including rattlesnake, soft and hard shell turtle, robins, gator, & bullfrog.
I even dressed an armadillo once but before I could cook it, I sobered up and threw it away. As for the grendle, I heard of people cookikng them in a pressure cooker (bones and all) then mashing it up and making something like salmon patties.
In case you are wondering, yep I eat collard greens too! LOL


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

hmmm, rattlesnake, turtle, gator, and frog legs all sound good to me, just like chittlens, and cow tongue, as long as you prepare it right its good stuff!


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

olsteve said:


> I tried cooking some crappie eggs and got burned when the oil popped. I Is there a secret to cooking them? These didn't have much flavor.


----------

